# talk me down...



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Believe me.....I've been there before. 

Is this cat using the furniture because the dog's using the catbox?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I have been nice to you Rick--lol--right? Julie has never used my box springs....kill the cat....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Our cat used to hide in my box springs, but never leave me "presents" there. Is this the mommy or one of the kittens? Can you seal up the bottom of the couch and box spring?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Julie ate the box springs---and it is the kitten---I am only inches away from feeding the kitten to the coyotes


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> I have been nice to you Rick--lol--right? Julie has never used my box springs....kill the cat....


Well, I ain't arguing with you.....I love some cats, but once they quit using their litter box and start spraying and crapping all over the house, that's when my wife has problems with them......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

oh try having a cat crap in the chair you are sitting in---thinking coyote food---


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow - is there a kitten rescue near you? Will they take a kitten w/that habit? Would anyone adopt him/her? I'm surprised the coyotes haven't gotten her already, if she's been outside. Their favorite meal!

Good luck, and I hope it finds the litter box soon!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Can you lock it in a room with the litter box so that it can't have access to the chair or bed?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think this kitten is adoptable because it just will not use the litter box--I locked it in my office with food water and a litter box and OMG---I kept searching for the smell---turns out it had been getting behind my computer. 

It is amazing the cat lived after I spent a whole afternoon washing the cat crap off my computer cords---I just can't tell you how gross it was.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I hate to say it but I think It's time for the cat to go!!! We have a cat, but I just couldn't deal with a cat who didn't use the litter box. Our last cat refused to use a litter box-would only go outside-even in a blizzard!!! She was the cleanest cat I ever saw-we threw the litter box out after a few months-it was obvious it was never going to be used. I also think that it's VERY unusual for a cat to NOT use a litter box-my daughter's vet always said that when that happens there is something wrong with a cat. Good luck-whatever decision you make will be the right one.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

My girlfriend had a cat that had that problem. It spent most of it's life in an extra large crate/cage with a litter box, toys, food and water. It would use the litter box in the crate and when let out, go other places. She finally gave it away to someone who professed to be able to train it to use a litter box. I haven't heard what happened after that.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Yikes I feel so sorry for you. I hate to say it but maybe its time to drop this cat off at your local Humaine Society or make it an "Outdoor Cat Only" 

We havent had this problem with our cats. The one time our persian didnt want to use his litter box we took him straight to the vet and he was issued medication for a UTI. 

Thank god that hasent come back. I think it hasent come back cause we switched the cats to better food for the last 7-8 months 

Good Luck...Please keep us updated !


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I do think something might be just plain wrong with this cat--the mom-a stray my son brought home is a sweetie--but she had 6 kittens and only 2 lived.

I just cant tell you how much it stinks to have to rip the lining off the bottom of all your furniture....gag. 

Rick is right--the dog uses the litter box better than the cat. gross.

If it let it be an outside only cat--we know it will not live long.
If I take it to the humane society--it wont live long either. They have like an 85% kill rate. 
If I let it stay here--I might kill it. 

I actually talked to a county 'cruelty investigator' the other day about this and your not gonna believe their advice to me...

---fix it and kick it out. 

I thought "Huh?" "Can I get that in writing?" 

Sigh--


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

How about trying to give it away to someone and not tell them whats wrong with the cat.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> How about trying to give it away to someone and not tell them whats wrong with the cat.


LOL you have to know that I am evil enough to have considered that....FIRST. 

The whole animal situation where I live is really sad--out of the city limits--dead end street--never ending strays. Can't tell you how many animals have been dumped in my driveway. The vet told me the other day he has even had people drive by--shove their animal in his door and drive off...

For now it is outside--got food, water and a nice chair (my recliner) to crap in, in a semi safe covered, screened in area. 

I am not comfortable with the fix it and kick it out solution--if I can keep from killing it until Monday--am thinking it is Humane society bound---


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

njb said:


> if I can keep from killing it until Monday--am thinking it is Humane society bound---


I understand. Your not going to live with a cat thats going to make your life a nightmare that is for sure. I think you are trying your best and doing the right thing. Keep us updated !


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I suggest getting it fixed then advertise it as free to someone with a horse barn. We keep 5 healthy, happy, well-fed and loved barn cats. My two house cats would break the basement door down to get to their litter box. 

You're right to keep the cat out of your house. I love animals very much, but I would not put with a pet that would do such a thing. Your patience to this point is amazing!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL--so if I should get arrested on animal cruelty charges I am going to have my lawyer call every last one of you to the witness stand...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I wouldn't keep it.

Giving it away without telling is wrong, though. I would euthanize the cat before I would subject it to being bounced from unwitting home to home, only to later be abandoned or worse.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

My thoughts exactly ACC--which is why this is hard. 

I know what is going to happen if I turn it into a shelter, I really just don't think this particular cat is adoptable. 

I think I might call the vets office in the morning and chat with them about options---crap will a vet do that?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes. If not, call another vet.

I have had to sadly euthanize a few unadoptable dogs (feral, totally untame lunatics who still couldn't be touched after a year in foster care, etc). Most vets are very understanding of such circumstances, and know that you are not making an easy decision. 

I have hated the few times I had to do it, but I was doing the best I could to be responsible for the life of dogs whose breeder certainly didn't care (they were all from the same hellhole, and I was able to place 15 of the 20, and keep two additional ones myself until they passed of old age in one case and a freak accident in the other). 

Whatever you decide, you're more caring than many would be- and don't forget that!


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd say kill the cat.....  We had a cat that was like that....not IN the furniture, but her favorite spot to take care of business was on top of the bed......:yuck: Needless to say, the cat was very promptly excommunicated from the house, and now lives a very comfortable life as an outdoor pet. I have zero tolerance for cats that crap without discretion.....Don't feel bad about getting rid of it if that's what you choose to do.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Any updates on the cat? I know it must be a hard decision for you. Please keep us updated


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I know how you feel!! I have never been a fan of cats. 
Before we got Amber our neighbour's 4 cats use to use our garden as their toilet!! Imagine the sight when it's spring and I start gardening!!

Now Amber chase them all!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Lucky cat--the vet is not in the office today---so it gets one more day of being an outside cat---

If it would stay outside I could care less what it does---it is when it crawls up inside my bed to crap I want to kill it---and of course it plots to get inside and hide---one more time of flipping my bed over at 3am and I might not be so patient----

I'm okay with the typical animal smells etc, but I just refuse to live like that---


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm kind of surprised at the amount of people who want this cat dead. I would never tolerate this kind of messing but if the cat has to stay inside, I'd certainly not let it do it's thing in the house anymore. That sucker would be in a cage. There are many cats that won't tolerate a dirty box which means cleaning it up more often. 

There are cat rescues if you look. Find a nice farm (after it's fixed.. lol) and make it a barn cat. Our barn cats are all fixed and have a nice warm safe barn and do quite well. NO I don't want another one.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

If it's affecting your daily living and prohibiting you from leading the life the way you wish to do so, imo it is no longer your responsbility to keep this cat. You could try a cat rescue, or shelter or whatever but don't you have to put money into this cat to fix it when it may not even survive or thrive as a rescue or barn cat?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> If it's affecting your daily living and prohibiting you from leading the life the way you wish to do so, imo it is no longer your responsbility to keep this cat. You could try a cat rescue, or shelter or whatever but don't you have to put money into this cat to fix it when it may not even survive or thrive as a rescue or barn cat?


Yup--it would cost around 75 dollars at the 'low cost' place--so for now I am just going to keep throwing it out every time I see it. 


I really just don't think even a rescue could adopt out the cat because of the pooh problems. I forgot until just now about the time I had just changed the litter thinking that might help, then sat down to check my email and the cat ran right over and crapped on my foot. 

It won't really hurt my feelings if it just wanders off......


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

> It won't really hurt my feelings if it just wanders off......


I hope it can wander off along its way but as soon as you start feeding a stray cat they always come back...that happened to my mom.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't want the cat dead, but I would euth it before I'd make it somebody elses' problem. And I sure wouldn't let it outside to breed...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't want the cat dead, but I would euth it before I'd make it somebody elses' problem. And I sure wouldn't let it outside to breed...


That is EXACTLY my problem ACC--I just can't make it a problem for someone else---it would be easier on my conscious if it just disappeared, but...that is not really responsible either. 

And I really can't believe that animal control told me to fix it and kick it...

If I went out and got the cat that would be one thing--I just seem to have that invisible sign on my head--the one only cats can read that says follow me--Will feed tuna and let sleep inside....sigh.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a cat who hated my ex boyfriend... Billy was fine, and always used his litterbox until "He" moved in.. after he moved in Billy started messing on my ex's clothes, in his shoes, on the bed with him in it, etc.. anything that belonged to my ex Billy would use as his personal potty place.. he was tested for different things, then the vet told me looks like the only thing it could be was he didn't like my ex (who at that time wasn't my ex) and there was only 1 way this would stop... one of them had to go.. anways seeing how I still have my cat you guess which one went bye bye.... I guess after agruing about the cat for several weeks, he decided living with this crazy cat lady wasn't worth it.. so he cracked on... I was determined my kitty wasn't going anywhere.. and he wanted the kitty gone, amongst a few other issues which I'll keep to myself.. 
When I brought my golden puppy home Billy started it all over again, but I guess hes finally realized the doggy isn't going anywhere... so now Billy's little surprises have to come to an end. 
I know this isn't helpful advice, not even advice at all but I just wanted to share my poopy story...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

DanielleH said:


> he decided living with this crazy cat lady wasn't worth it..


:lol: Yep, living with crazy cat ladies can be rough....


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

LOL!!! At the time all that wasn't funny, and now when I look back at it all.. it is actually kind of funny..


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds to me like the cat did you a favor with the ex.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> Sounds to me like the cat did you a favor with the ex.


Yep....the cat must've known what was best...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

BTW-if anyone wonders why I am posting at 2 am--when I should be sleeping (I was sleeping) -it is the coyotes...they particularly loud tonight, cats are on top of me and Julie is under my desk. The howling is driving the animals nuts. 

The joys of urban sprawl---building a new subdivision next to me and destroyed the habitat is my guess. 

I did see them, a pack, in the yard next door (it is not fenced) to me over the weekend. They can get loud! Louder when they are 10 feet from your door! 

I was really worried for the lady that lives there because she has 2 toddlers and does not speak much English. I did my good deed and found a local kid who speaks Spanish and warned her to be vigilant. 

I am thinking I might call animal control and ask if any one has reported it--but after the whole fix it and kick it advice-not sure that would do much good. Game warden or someone might be a better option.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> I did see them, a pack, in the yard next door (it is not fenced) to me over the weekend.


We see them from time to time, as well. Crossing streets in front of traffic, etc. One time, a while back, I saw one sitting right across the street from our front porch. Definitely out of place, but I'm sure we've done the same pushing them from their habitat here, too.

They are much more common at my sister-in-laws, since she lives out on a farm...60 miles south of us... But they also get the good, with it. Lots of deer roaming around.....and I love seeing the occasional bald eagle flying overhead...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

oh no doubt-being more remote would be great.

My biggest concern with displaced wildlife is that the humans around them don't understand or even know the realities. You have to respect nature. 

I am a growing a little more concerned about this particular bunch of coyotes because they seem to be growing 'braver' or less afraid or running the streets. 

I won't freak until I see one hunting in daylight-still think I might call the Game Warden though.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Well--according to animal control this is not a new report. I still say they are getting braver (hungrier) since they are going into more populated areas now. 

My worst fear is that a child will get harmed-esp since Christmas break is coming up and too many parents here don't have the good sense to keep their kids close to home-so I emailed the local paper editor and asked for a public info piece. 

All I can do.-


----------



## Riley 8-18-06 (Nov 19, 2006)

I would grab the cat drive 20 miles away and toss it out the door in to a heavily wooded area and just leave him to fend for himself... if you think of it any of the humane ways will probally end in death so why not just dump the little pooo pot off and let him learn how to survive in the wild


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Riley 8-18-06 said:


> I would grab the cat drive 20 miles away and toss it out the door in to a heavily wooded area and just leave him to fend for himself... if you think of it any of the humane ways will probally end in death so why not just dump the little pooo pot off and let him learn how to survive in the wild


My thoughts exactly as much as we love cats that cat would have been out of our house a long long time ago. This cat is just craving the attention. Its just another stray cat.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Have not had the heart to put it down or turn it into a place to be put down--and since it is male--it is outside. It is half the size of its litter mate so I don't think it is particularly healthy.

I don't really even feel guilt since around here means a 30 foot covered screened in deck--that is pretty secure-it can do whatever it wants as long as it is OUTSIDE. I intended to deal more aggressively with the matter this week--but then the whole jr high stalker thing came up....lol--been a little busy installing locks and alarms.


----------

